# Home depot models. Ariens or snow tek by Ariens? LCT engines?



## clydesdale (Dec 24, 2007)

I have a friend in need of a snow blower. I have a 10/28 Ariens and like it. I am not familiar with LCT engines or the Snow Tek line of Ariens. Does anybody have thoughts on Ariens vs. Snow Tek at home depot. Or info on the LCT engines? Thanks.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Don't know for sure, but Big Box stores seem to carry oddball, cheapo versions of familiar brands that aren't the same models as you mgiht find at an actual dealer. I suspect the HD Ariens are the same deal.


----------



## Tikitak (Dec 2, 2009)

*Ariens*



clydesdale;883627 said:


> I have a friend in need of a snow blower. I have a 10/28 Ariens and like it. I am not familiar with LCT engines or the Snow Tek line of Ariens. Does anybody have thoughts on Ariens vs. Snow Tek at home depot. Or info on the LCT engines? Thanks.


First post, great site. I hope to be a professional too someday!

Anyway, I just bought the Ariens deluxe 24" with the Subaru engine. I looked at other brands and the Sno-Tek line. Ariens describes the Sno-Tek line as entry level. Therefore less expensive and more cheaply made. They save money by using cheaper parts. Also be careful on Sno-tek, the 22" is single speed only, this would drive me crazy.

Reading reviews from various sights helped me form my opinion. I would have looked at Toro more closely too, had I found this sight earlier. Toro seems to be very popular among the forums.

Lastly, if you buy the best, you'll only cry once.


----------

